# CLT40Ks Lizardmen Project Log



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So I've recently got into WFB and have started a Lizardmen Army. I'm looking to build it up to 3K and have everything painted and looking table top ready.

So here it goes...

First Up.. My Skinks


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Next up are my Saurus Warriors

I wasn’t really sure about their basecoat of Royal blue body and Hawk Turquoise for the scales… until I had washed them with Delvin mud and hit them with the dry brush (Ice Blue) Also, initially I had used Vallejo brass for their shiny bits, but then I went back over that with Shining Gold and really like the outcome… it gives it a nice weathered look IMO. For the bone bits (except mouth) I’m using a further wash of Gryphonne Sepia.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

A comparison between the Saurus and the Skinks – I want the army to have some continuity… but at the same time, I don’t want them to be monochrome. Both will share the Ice blue.. and the Hawk Turquoise. I’m pretty happy with them side by side.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Here’s a test model for the paint scheme for the Chameleon Skinks. I used the Knarloc Green foundation paint for the body. Washed in Delvin Mud. Highlighted in white. Then did the scales in ivory washed with Gryphonne Sepia. (BTW – cut me some slack with this guy… he’s now had 4 separate paint jobs since he was my test dummy… but I now need 21 Chameleon Skinks for my 1500 list so he needed to get added to the rest of the guys for tomorrow)


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Here’s a couple of shots of Kermit - Totally a work in progress at this point... I’m using Gretchen Green as the base. Followed by a wash of Gryphonne Sepia. The white Warty bits are bleached bone. Also, for the eyes I’m using a Vallejo Jade Green… I don’t think I’m going to put a pupil in it though – more like he’s in a trance… or if I do, I think a white spot then go over it again with the Jade Green would make it look milky and hazy like he was blind or something…



















Finally here’s a WIP on the throne… Cool thing.. if you put Delvin Mud over Fortress grey it gives the space sort of a marble like appearance…


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like your comment about the devlin mud and fortress gray. I have found graphone sepia over rotting flesh gives a good ivory for weapon handles. These guys are looking excellent although i rekon kermit would make a great great unclean one . I am particularly impressed with the backgrounds for your photos.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

It's the Gothic Ruined Corner from GaleForce9's "Battlefield in a Box" -- cheap, high quality pre-painted terrain... I got tired of using shoe boxes for terrain so I bought a bunch of it for my gaming table... I just don't have the time to paint terrain... though I might change my mind once I start making Lizardmen terrain... but first I have to paint them


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nicely painted models! Cant wait to see more man!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very crisp style.

The Slaan skin is a good colour; however, it might pop more with a brighter metal for the jewellery.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very crisp style.
> 
> The Slaan skin is a good colour; however, it might pop more with a brighter metal for the jewellery.


Agree... but part of what I want to do this this army is have NO silver bits.... 

The gold on there is a two tone thing.. Vallejo Brass + Shining gold... The pics don't really do enough justice... Thought about going with Jade but I feared it would muddle up the effects on his eyse...

Perhaps if I go back and highlight the edges brighter, that would make him pop a bit more....


----------



## bane-of-banes (Sep 9, 2010)

excellent paint job and clean finish, as a personal opinion, i think they'd look better with some sort of armor add on to accentuate that primal, tribe like style of the lizardmen. Maybe make a shark tooth necklace or something of the likes :so_happy:
anyways, great work, keep it up!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

CLT40k said:


> The gold on there is a two tone thing.. Vallejo Brass + Shining gold... The pics don't really do enough justice... Thought about going with Jade but I feared it would muddle up the effects on his eyse...


I feel your pain on photos.

I agree with leaving the Jade off.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

That throne looks really great! Nice lizards. Keep up the good work. I'll have to try that grey with mud wash when I get to painting some temples or lizardmen myself! Thanks!


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

I love these Lizard men! My lil' bro just started collecting them and can't wait to paint em'...


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Epic. Just Epic Awesomesauce. Totally love it +Rep


----------



## lsarofeen (Jul 19, 2010)

it looks like vegetable seedlings in your pics with the skinks. what is that? is your wife a green thumb?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

More pics... I just finished the first troupe of Skirmishers tonight


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is some more WIP on the throne for Kermit...


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

lsarofeen said:


> it looks like vegetable seedlings in your pics with the skinks. what is that? is your wife a green thumb?


Yeah, the wife has powerful Grow-Fu... I have no idea what that plant was.. it came from our back porch...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The throne is looking extremely good.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, the spikey bits were scary... it's a lot of surface.... I based with bleached bone, give it a sepia wash, then bleached bone drybrush, then a light drybrush of Ivory (just a bit lighter) I think it came out alright.... 

Also, went back over the leaves with a Knarloc green brushing that give it a bit more depth....


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Initially, I didn’t paint the round bits on his face…. but when I called the wife over, she said it looked all wrong and I needed to paint his ears…. I was like WTF, frogs don’t have ears…. So, here’s the education bit for the weekend… Frogs do, indeed have ears and they look just like the ones in the picture…. Who knew? (other than the frogs of course) So I had to go back and do a little more work. BTW, the base was easy... I cut the flying base down so that it pretty much had to cram up into the opening... I wanted it to be pretty stable... And for the base... I used a LOT of superglue and the accelerator to get it to "freeze dry" into place... then coverd it in green stuff... and superglued it where the tip meets the Slann's throne.


















At any rate, here’s another picture from the side… I was pretty happy with how the little skink came out… I dig the red with yellow splotched fans… 










I also got cracking on the rest of the first lounge of lizards (did you know they were called a lounge? I didn’t till the internet told me… how did we ever get along…) Lots to do, but I’m gonna try to have the 15 done by Thursday… Or at least mostly done… I’m hoping painting these guys in big blocks isn’t a complete pain in the backside (I normally paint the Marines in groups of 5) but there are just so damn many of them… I think I’ll save more time if I production line it… so if it normally takes me 2 days to do 5…. If I can do 15 in three, then it will prove the theory…. if not, then it will just have to take longer. You can see I have the “paint to this standard” model behind them… so they need to look at least that good.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Decided to actually do the eyeball for the Slann too... I used white and I think it came out really good... you can sort of see it in the pic above... I think it implies the whole "blind to the physical world" thing well...


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So finally, I have a finished block of Saurus... I will NOT attempt to do mass painting again.... I have more fun if I stick to 5 at a time.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking awesome.
If I ever did WHFB I would do either a small Chaos Warriors army, or Lizardmen.

Great painting. Loving Kermit


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks! The Sepia wash was what made Kermit look cool...


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Finished up 5 more


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

CLT40k said:


>


The contrasting crest are excellent.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Dave, that's actually the most fun part of painting these guys...


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I actually love the colour of the crests! I also like the way the you shade the red shields with dark green. Will be watching this one closely!


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Oh, also could you post up a painting tutorial if you do cavalry? or just show how you paint the blue on your skinks and the green on the slann. I want to use them for my carnosaur


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I had painted this in a traditional method a few months ago.. but I was never really happy with it. So I said “what the heck” and hit it with the Army Painter dip… I’m pretty happy with the results.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Stegadon's looking really good. And, in general, after reading through the log, the neatness of the painting on the eyes [and the colour choice] really makes the models pop!

good show sir, + rep!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The dip appears to be working well for you.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just went through your plog CLT and I must say that your lizards are looking great! I agree that the dip on the Stegadon looks great, it did nice things for the shading in the recesses. Kermit came out really well. I have always liked that model and you did a fantastic job! My pops is starting a Lizardman army, I will point him this way for pointers:good: +rep


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> Stegadon's looking really good. And, in general, after reading through the log, the neatness of the painting on the eyes [and the colour choice] really makes the models pop!
> 
> good show sir, + rep!


Thanks! The eyes and color scheme were the wife's suggestion... She picked out the army for me too... PRO TIP - when discussing starting a new game that will require a good sized purchase... getting the buy in of your wife is pure win... So she thought I had too many gloomy models and thought I should play something "pretty" 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> The dip appears to be working well for you.


Yeah, it allowed me to take the original version (which I wasn't too keen on... For some reason or another I had a really tough time painting the hoodah.... So hitting it with dip really hid some of my errors and helped it towards table ready... I've also done a skink and a saurus test model... The skinks acutally look better IMO... the Saurus looses a tiny bit of detail - enough to not matter at 6-12" (depending on your eyesight) It will take the painting time from a week plus for the remaining unit of 18 (which pretty much made me set them down for a while - that's too much painiting the same thing) -- and put me at 3-4 evenings... 




Midge913 said:


> Just went through your plog CLT and I must say that your lizards are looking great! I agree that the dip on the Stegadon looks great, it did nice things for the shading in the recesses. Kermit came out really well. I have always liked that model and you did a fantastic job! My pops is starting a Lizardman army, I will point him this way for pointers:good: +rep


Thanks, Kermet was done with Gretchin Green and bleached bone... then gryponne sepia and highlighting.... I'm really proud of him and I don't know if I can do any better work right now... The dip is really addictive... It just does such a nice job of shading....


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Another update for ya.... More skinks done... This actually finishes out the skirmisher skinks for me...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Another good looking unit


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Another update...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good looking Skinks! I also like the Salamanders. The contrast of the dark green skin and the orange frills is really nice, they contrast each other nicely. I also like the lighter greyish color on the scales. All in all the colors all compliment and contrast with each other really well.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Great looking models. I wasn't sold on the crests the first time I checked out this plog, but I like them more and more. I sorta started a Lizzie army years ago, abd this is making me want to add a fifth army to my project... Dang you CLT...

Keep the pics coming! And did you put in a how-to for the sepia wash and I just missed it? Do you make your own wash, or use Citadel wash? I do like how the washes tied the colors together and finished the models.

edit: I just noticed the referance to Army Painter shades.. doh, i missed that.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Sweet stuff, i really like the aquatic feeling of the lizards and the darker green ones that spend more time skulking around. I would give some rep, but i did already so u get kudos!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Pure evil looking Salamanders.

I especially like the veining on the frills and crests.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

CLT40k said:


>


Thanks Dave... The funny thing is I don't think I have more than an hour into these guys total. I block painted them, did the frills, and then hit the whole thing with strong tone shade... then dullcoat, basing and done.... The model really lends itself to a wash....


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Long overdue update...









This guy is the test piece I for the Temple Guard... I was a little concerned that I wouldn't have enought contrast in the colors (ie no dark belly would look weird) But I really dig em...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good CLT. I love the more teal skin tone that you go for on your lizards! The only thing that I would suggest that could improve things slightly would be to add a little highlighting on the helmet, skull, and severed head. They look a weee bit flat, and an final skull white highlight in a few places would really add some definition to those bits. Just minor stuff as I think that you have a good looking model there buddy:good:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the teal skin shading, very clean and crisp. The bone looks good as well. Looking forward to more developments!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments...

Yeah, I agree about the severed head... I'm just not sure what to highlight it with... I'm going for that "this head has gone a little off" effect... any suggestions?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Maybe Bleached Bone with a dot of Liche Purple in it for a highlight, should give it that sickly pale rotting appearance.


----------

